

41 Million Startup Color Is Forced Into An Early, Buzzword-Laden Pivot  - cclark20
http://zite.to/iOHQuN 

======
suking
Almost starting to feel bad for them. Not quite yet though. With 41 employees
they're probably spending $400k/mo on salaries + overhead? Hopefully they'll
figure something out soon.

------
logjam
Speaking of buzzwords, when did the MBA suits first begin trying to duck
responsibility for endless mismanagement and moronic decisions by repeatedly
using the word "pivot"?

